# Popping up in Mazama reno



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

This is popping up in my mazama reno. I cant tell if its old blue grass from my old lawn or poa. Roots seem shallow. Much longer than the reno grass. Anyone can tell?


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

Kind of looks like prg.

I don't think thats old kbg. Looks like it grew fast.
Don't think thats poa either.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

I found my Mazama bag had what appeared to be annual rye. Luckily like you said it grows fast, is easy to spot and pulls up easily. I just went around pulling up as much as i could by hand.

Eventually the spring after i planted it, i did a 6oz/Acre rate of Tenacity twice 2 weeks apart and it fried pretty much everything, and stunted the mazama for a good month but it bounced back and i havent seen this pest grass since.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=263906#p263906


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> I found my Mazama bag had what appeared to be annual rye. Luckily like you said it grows fast, is easy to spot and pulls up easily. I just went around pulling up as much as i could by hand.
> 
> Eventually the spring after i planted it, i did a 6oz/Acre rate of Tenacity twice 2 weeks apart and it fried pretty much everything, and stunted the mazama for a good month but it bounced back and i havent seen this pest grass since.
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=263906#p263906


You found ryegrass seed mixed in with your Mazama?
Where did you purchase yours?

I just got some from a member on here who got it from a Canadian supplier but its a blue tag from Oregon.

I plan on doing another spring reno with 100% Mazama. Hopefully this isn't something I have to look forward too.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Justmatson said:


> FuzzeWuzze said:
> 
> 
> > I found my Mazama bag had what appeared to be annual rye. Luckily like you said it grows fast, is easy to spot and pulls up easily. I just went around pulling up as much as i could by hand.
> ...


I bought mine from the grower direct, Vista Seed who are the "owners" of Mazama. They are about 90 minutes south of me so i drove down and bought a bag 

I cant be sure it came from the seed, but it was way too prevalent and evenly spaced across my 600sqft reno i did first for it to be a coincidence IMO.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Jay20nj said:


> This is popping up in my mazama reno. I cant tell if its old blue grass from my old lawn or poa. Roots seem shallow. Much longer than the reno grass. Anyone can tell?


Looks like poa "something" due to the boat shaped tip... there are many types of poa... not just KBG, annua and triv --- almost 100% not a different species (eg. annual rye)... I don't see clasping auricles.

I think I see a rough sheath and membranous ligule... I'd personally guess roughstalk (triv) based on that alone but the white "things" I see in the pic below the soil level look like rhizome development too... so it's tough to say based on those pics alone.
     :shock:


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

Did you use hay/straw in your reno? If so, it could be wheat plants, and they are an annual, so just deal with them until they die...


----------

